# Belgian Bullet !!



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

Feast your eyes on this Belgian Time Trial beauty! Well, at least the name originates from Belgium. If I win the Lottery, I'll buy one for all RBR Merckx advocates as a gesture of my goodwill.


----------

